# أنا حزين عليك يا أبني



## Twin (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*ها أنا قد عدت من جديد عدت بقصتي*

*لاني من حزن كثير و كابة قلب*
*كتبت اليكم بدموع كثيرة لا لكي تحزنوا بل لكي لتعرفوا المحبة التي عندي و لا سيما من نحوكم*​ 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*أنا حزين عليك يا أبني*​ 
*هذه الكلمة قد رن صداها في أذني اليوم*
*أنا حزين عليك يا أبني*
*قالها لي أبي السماوي*
*قالها اليوم*
*فهو بالفعل حزين عليَ*​ 
*فأنا من دعيَ أسمه عليَ ها أنا أخونة وأنكره أمام الجواري والعبيد*
*الأمس واليوم ومن المحتمل غداً أيضاً أنكره وأخونه وأبيعه بالنحاس والفضة*​ 
*أنا الذي كنت يوماً معه سائراً الطريق ويدي تعانق يده وذراعه تحوط بعنقي*
*وحينما تذداد عليَ حمولي يحملني علي منكبيه وكثيراً يرفعني فوق كتفيه لنكمل معاً الطريق*​ 
*هذا كان **أما اليوم فالوضع أختلف .........*
*أنا اليوم إنسان أخر*
*فأنا تركته وهربت منه وأختبأت وقلت له عندما ناداني*
*سمعت صوتك فخشيت ولاني أردت البعاد فاختبات*​


*وهذا ما حدث فعلاً خشيت وأختبأت
لم أواجة مشكلتي ولم أواجة أسباب هروبي
ولكني أختبأت خلف يأسي وضعفي
أختبأت في ملجأ جديد عليَ ملجأ أطلقت عليه أسم​**"بئري أنا ومسكني الجديد"*

*جدرانه شائكه ومملوئة بالأحزان والألامات*
*أرضيته مجمدة ومملوئة بالجراح والمشقات*
*شمسه تشرق كل يوم وليس لها سوي أن تكيل عليَ الأهات*
*وقمره ليلاً ياتي بهدوءه الذي يجذبني وحدي لماضي الذكريات*
*الدموع هي صديقتي الوحيده التي سارت معي بطول طريق التنهدات*
*هذا هو مسكني الجديد*
*هذا هو المكان المفضل لي الأن*
*أذهب أليه كثيراً ففيه أجد الراحة والسكينة*
*نعم راحة وسكينة بالنسبه لي ففيها أدرك *
*من أنــــــــــــــــــــــــا*​ 
*ولكن اليوم أنتفض بداخلي قلبي عنما سمعت ما قاله أبي*
*أنا حزين عليك يا أبني*
*هذه الجمله أثارت في داخلي إنساني العتيق*
*الذي دفنته أنـــــــــــــــــــــــا *
*بعد أن كسرتني ظروفي*
*وقتلتني أحزاني*
*دفنته بيدي وأهلت عليه تراب الرجاء*
*اليوم أنتفض هذا الجسد **أنتفض وقام*
*أقامه حزن أبي عليَ*
*أقامه وأعاد بنائه بعد أن غير هيئته *​

اما استطيع ان اصنع بك كهذا الفخاري يا أبني يقول الرب هوذا كالطين بيد الفخاري انت هكذا بيدي يا أبني​


هذا ما فعله معي 
وها جسدي قد قام وأنتفض​ 
*باحثاً من جديد عن معني الحياة*
*معني الحب و معني الرجاء*
*وكيف يكون من جديد *
*إنسااااااااااااااااااااان*​ 
*سلام*​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*:754rn:*

*موضوع جميل بجد يا امير بامانه كاتب متالق*


----------



## Twin (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراً ميرنا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



ميرنا قال:


> *:754rn:*
> 
> *موضوع جميل بجد يا امير بامانه كاتب متالق*


 
:754rn:
*شكراً ميرنا*
*دايماً بترفعي من روحي المعنوية*​*سلام*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*



حمدالله على السلامة يا أمير ..

وحشتنا 


ربنا يقويك ويزيدك نعمة أكتر ... وتأكد أن مهما بعدنا عن ربنا ... ومهما حسينا أد أيه أحنا ما نستاهلش أننا نكون أبناءه .. أو حتى نقف قدامة ونتكلم معاه ..

بنسمع صوته بيقول .. 

ومفديو الرب يرجعون ويأتون إلى صهيون بترنم ، وفرح أبدي على رؤوسهم . ابتهاج وفرح يدركانهم . *ويهرب الحزن* والتنهد ( أشعياء 35 : 10 )

دع الحزن لمن ليس لهم رجاء .. 

ولمن ليس لهم إله مثل إلهنا .. ولنهتف مع داود النبى :

قطرت نفسي من الحزن . *أقمني حسب كلامك* ( المزامير 119 : 28 )


صلواتك


----------



## girl_in_jesus (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*كلامك جميل اوى يا امير بجد حسيته
 لانى ابتديت ادخل فى الحاله دى ومش قدره اقاوم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Twin (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراً طارق*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> حمدالله على السلامة يا أمير ..
> وحشتنا
> 
> ...


 
*شكراً حبيبي طارق *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *
*وها أنا قد عدت بصلواتك وصلوات أخوتي*
*ها أنا قد عدت*
*بعد أن لملمت نفسي بقوة أبي*

*أعضدني حسب قولك فأحيا ولاتخزني من رجائي**
(مز 119 : 116)​
*​*


**سلام*


----------



## Twin (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*بلاش يا جيرال*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*أولاً شكراً يا جيرال علي مرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*ثانياً*


girl_in_jesus قال:


> *لانى ابتديت ادخل فى الحاله دى ومش قدره اقاوم *


 
*أرجوكي بلاش*​*هتتعبي*
*أنا تعبت جداً أنا كنت بموت كل يوم*
*الحزن جميل بس لما يكون علي خطايانا*
*أما حياة الحزن "ال أنا كنت عايشها"*
*دية مره أوي صدقيني*
*ومبتسبش حد في حاله مدام سلملها نفسه*
*أرجوكي بلاش*​

اما اليكم يا جميع عابري الطريق تطلعوا و انظروا ان كان 
حزن مثل حزني الذي صنع بي "مرا12:1"​ 
*وبأمانة ربنا*
*أنا مكنش في حزن زي حزني*
*وربنا يعلم أنا كنت بشوف الدموع في عيون أب أعترافي *
*وأنا بتكلم معاه في ظروفي وأحزاني*​
*أرجوكي يا جيرال *​*بلاش وحولي تمسكي نفسك وبأيدك سلميها لربنا*
*وثقي أنه مش هيسمح ليكي تدخلي الدوامة دية*

*عامة الله معكي *
*ويقويكي وينقذك*
*بشفاعة أم النور مريم *
*والثلاثي البطل*​​
*سلام*​​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 أكتوبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> *أولاً شكراً يا جيرال علي مرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> 
> ...



ربنا يبارك حياتك يا امير  

ومرسيي بجد لدعوتك ونصيحتك

 بس ساعات بتحس انك حزين على كل خطيه بتعملها مهما كانت صغيره او كبيره 

ساعات بتحس ان الشيطان واخد وضعه فى حياتك

 و انت كل متقاوم الخطيه تقع وتقوم وتقع تانى

حاجه تحزن القلب :sad_smile:

ولكن فى حضن بابا يسوع بنجد الراحه والسكينه وانا بحاول اقاوم بجد

وكويس بجد انك قدرت تقاوم الحاله دى ربنا يديك نعمه وبركه..

يارب ارحم ضعفى *†*


 صلوا  ان ربنا ينقذنا من الضيقات والازمات


----------



## Twin (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*أمين*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
​*أمين*​*سلام*​


----------



## وليد شوقى سليمان (30 أكتوبر 2006)

مساء الخير ازيكم انا صديق جديد معاكم ياريت تبعتولى على الاميل بتاعى 
*######*
علشان انا على حافة الضياع ومحتاج حد ياخد بايدى ويكون صاحب ليا يا ريت الاقى فيكم صاحب ليا وانا اسمى وليد من اخر قرية فى محافظة سوهاج
ومشكلتى هيا انى لما باقرى فى كتابى المقدس باخد بالمعنى الحرفى والمشكلة دى بتشككنى فى نفسى وفى حاجات كتيرة تانى ارجو انكم تهتموا بي وتنقزونى من جهنم ونار الحيرة اللى انا فيه
وسلام الرب يسوع يكون معكم:smil13: :a4: :94:

*عذراً الاخ العزيز وليد شوقى ..*

* ولكن ممنوع وضع الاميلات الخاصة على العام *

*تحياتى *

*REDEMPTION*


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه 

أخى الحبيب *وليد* ..

فى البداية أرحب بيك فى قسم المرشد الروحى ..و أتمنى أن يكون سبب بركة وعزاء لك 

أطرح عنك كل خوف او شك يا أخى .. وتأكد ان هناك أب سماوى يرعاك .. والاهم .. أنه يحبك 

صدقنى يا أخ وليد ده مش مجرد كلام 

ولكن زى ما أنت شايف .. العالم كله اصبح حرفى .. يأخذ الحرف وترك الروح .. و لكن كما أخبرنا الكتاب المقدس .. ان الحرف يقتل .. اما الروح فتحيى ..

أطرح كل تساؤلاتك هنا او فى قسم الاسئله والاجوبه .. وبنعمة المسيح ستجد لها اجابه شافيه تريح قلبك ... لاننا نصلى الى المسيح له كل المجد أن يقدم هو الاجابه على ألسنة عبيده 

تحياتى الحاره 

وصلواتك من أجلى 

اخيك طارق


----------



## وليد شوقى سليمان (1 نوفمبر 2006)

صباح الخير فى البداية انا احب اقول لكم متشكر جدا جدا على اهتمامكم بيا لكن انا عايز اكلم واحد خادم يكون مرشد ليا فى حياتى الروحية لو امكن


----------



## †gomana† (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*وحشتنا كلماتك الجميلة دى يا امير*
*وربنا يباركك وميرسي اوى ليك*
*وربنا ينقذك ويرفع عنك احزانك وضيقاتك ويديك نعمة فى حياتك *


----------



## Twin (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكراً جومانا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااااي جومانااااااااااااا*



†gomana† قال:


> *وحشتنا كلماتك الجميلة دى يا امير*
> *وربنا يباركك وميرسي اوى ليك*
> *وربنا ينقذك ويرفع عنك احزانك وضيقاتك ويديك نعمة فى حياتك *



*ربنا يخليكي ويملاكي بركة*
*وشكراً لمرورك الجميل*

*انت متميزة في الموسيقي وأنا بحاول أكون زيك بس في مجال تاني*
*ههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يعوضك*
*وعلي فكرة لو فضية *
*أنا ليَ هنا في المرشد قصيدتين شعر*
*"أين أنا - ملك السماء"*
*أقريهم وقليلي رأيك*
*علشان رأيك مهم دة أنتي زي صعيدية*
*ههههههههههههههه*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## †gomana† (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*انت عسل اوى*
*ميرسي اوى لكلامك الجميل ده*
*حاضر انا هقرائهم انا بحب اوى الشعر والقصايد*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Twin (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*وأنتي........*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أختي جومانا*



†gomana† قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *انت عسل اوى*
> *ميرسي اوى لكلامك الجميل ده*
> *حاضر انا هقرائهم انا بحب اوى الشعر والقصايد*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وأنتي عسلين وحتة*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## Scofield (10 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع و جميـــــــــــــــــــــل جدا حبيبى أمير ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أنا حزين عليك يا أبني*

ربنا يباركك يا امير موضوع رائع​


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2008)

كلماتك جميلة جداا وتمس القلب 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أنا حزين عليك يا أبني*

*الله عليك وعلى ابداعك*
*ربنا يبارك عمل ايدك*
*شكرا جدا على الموضوع الجميل والممتع دة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا توين

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا توين​ 
ميرررسى ليك على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2009)

> *جدرانه شائكه ومملوئة بالأحزان والألامات*
> *أرضيته مجمدة ومملوئة بالجراح والمشقات*
> *شمسه تشرق كل يوم وليس لها سوي أن تكيل عليَ الأهات*
> *وقمره ليلاً ياتي بهدوءه الذي يجذبني وحدي لماضي الذكريات*
> *الدموع هي صديقتي الوحيده التي سارت معي بطول طريق التنهدات*​




ايه الرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه دى 

كلام يفوق الوصف 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرااااااااائعه​


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر اخى الغالى
على الموضوع الرائع


جدا جدا جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			هذا كان أما اليوم فالوضع أختلف .........
أنا اليوم إنسان أخر
فأنا تركته وهربت منه وأختبأت وقلت له عندما ناداني
سمعت صوتك فخشيت ولاني أردت البعاد فاختبات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا يا توين 

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*

حقا إنها كلمات صادقة تعبر عن مشاعر حية

كم هى تعبر عن ما يعتريني الآن


*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*حقيقي كلام رهيب جدا ونابع من القلب فعلا لذلك دخل القلب فورا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا 
جواة مشاعر جميلة 

الرب يبارك حياتك وجهادك​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 فبراير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حقا إنها كلمات صادقة تعبر عن مشاعر حية*
> 
> *كم هى تعبر عن ما يعتريني الآن*


 

*+*

الاخ الحبيب *صوت صارخ*

*لا اعتقد* أن الحزن .. أي حزن .. له مكان داخل قلبك  .. فأنت قوي .. صلب .. لانك *مملوء* بنعمة سيدنا له المجد .. *المسيح تبارك إسمه يقويك و يرشدك*


----------



## back_2_zero (22 يوليو 2010)

كلمات جميلة اوى
ربنا يباركك


----------

